# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Si e ka ndryshuar teknologjia jeten tuaj?

## Albo

Bumi i madh ne telekomunikoacion ne mesin e viteve '90, beri qe me nje shpejtesi teper te madhe njerezit te perballen me nje teknologji te re qe u ofron atyre menyra teper te avancuara komunikimi. Telefonet celulare, lidhja ne Internet, makinat elektronike si kompjuteri kane bere qe njerezit te perdorin sherbime te reja qe keto pajisje ofrojne si komunikimi pa korde telefonike apo satelitor, posta elektronike, ruajtia dhe prezantimi i informacionit jo me ne leter por ne forme dixhitale me zero dhe njesha.

E hapa kete teme, per tu bere ju te reflektoni pak per disa caste se si keto teknologji kane ndikuar stilin e jetes tuaj. Cilat jane disa prej te mirave qe keto teknologji ofrojne dhe cilat jane ndikimet negative? Sa te dhene jeni pas teknologjise se fundit dhe ku mendoni se kjo teknologji do tu ofroje ne te ardhmen?

Albo

----------

Prizrenasi_40 (08-10-2021)

----------


## Estella

E ben jeten time 100 here me te lehte por edhe ama me lodhin koken. Gjithnje me ka terhequr thjeshtesia por ama teknologjia ka mundesuar te me sjelli me shume strese dhe ka veshtiresuar dhe lehtesuar jeten njekohesisht.
Mund te them se edhe me ka ftohur me njerzit, se ne vend qe te ulem dhe te haj nje akullore me dike i shkruaj nje e-mail por ama nuk eshte kurre e njejta gje. Mendoj se kemi nevoje per kontakte me njerzit dhe teknologjia e ben ta shijosh ndryshe.

----------


## huggos

Mund tju pergjigjem shpejt e shpejt dy prej pyetjeve..

Teknologjia ne jeten time beri qe jo vetem te "ecja" me hapa me te shpejte, por akoma me shume me beri "te vrapoja", saqe shpesh ndalem e nuk e kuptoj ku do me cojne gjithe keto..

Nga ana tjeter, me mori edhe ate sadopak kohe te lire qe disponoja, pasi vertet mund te bej shume here me shpejte pune te caktuara.. por sasia e tyre eshte shtuar dukshem..

..perfundimisht nuk e di ne me beri mire apo keq teknologjia.. Nese do ishim ne epoken e antikitetit ndoshta nuk do te kishim kete mori informacionesh.. por do ishim me teper te perqendruar ne vetveten, familjen apo fqinjin...

Per nje gje jam i sigurt vecse.. qe jam teper i ngaterruar  :perqeshje: 


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Calvero

Tung,
Mua konkretisht këto teknologjitë e reja nuk m'a kanë ndryshuar aspak stilin e jetës. Kam një celular dhe një televizor në shtëpi dhe kaq. Nuk kam as kompjuter dhe as internet. Sa herë që dua të shikoj diçka në internet ose të shkruaj ndonjë tekst përdor kompjuterin e punës. 
Për mendimin tim nuk është teknologjia ajo që do t'a bëjë njeriun më të lumtur siç nuk e ka bërë deri sot. Teknologjia lind si pasojë e një nevoje të caktuar dhe rit rendimentin e prodhimit në shumë fusha të ekonomisë. Ajo mund t'a bëjë njeriun më të pasur materialisht por në përgjithësi e varfëron shpirtërisht. Në vend që dalin e të shkojnë në bar ose në një vend tjetër që të gjujnë shumë të rinjë rinë me orë të tëra duke çatu në internet. Ose në vend që të shkojnë e të bëjnë pazarin në një dyqan të vogël dhe me atë rast të shplajnë pak sytë bëjnë shopping në internet. Po qe se kërkon ndonjë gjë të veçantë që nuk e gjen dot gjetiu jam dakort por për ndryshe nuk ia vlen. 
Sa herë që del ndonjë shpikje e re apo teknologji e re shpikësit e saj trumbetojnë me të madhe se ajo do të na e bëjë jetën më të rehatshme dhe do të kemi më shumë kohë të lirë. Nuk e di me thënë të drejtën por unë shoh që njerëzit kanë gjithnjë e më pak kohë të lirë dhe janë duke u çmend gjithnjë e më shumë. 
Nuk jam kundra teknologjisë të kuptohemi. Shpesh herë ajo na shpëton jetën por unë jam kundra përdorimit abuziv e vend e pa vend të saj. Ky lloj përdorimi në shumicën e rasteve inkurajohet nga ata që i prodhojnë dhe i shesin këto teknologji për qëllime fitimi por detyra e secilit mendoj unë është të mos bjerë në këtë kurth sepse pastaj është e vështirë të kthehesh mbrapa.

Përshëndetje
Calvero

----------


## Leonard

Ah technologjia. Thjeshte:

12 ore ne dite perdori kompjuterin
Email eshte menyra e preferuar a komunikimit
Telefon celular, qe jo vetem e perdori per te folur, por gjithashtu per te marre email, per te me treguar data te rendesishme, per te me treguar se kush ma kaloi bidin ne E-bay etj
Palm pilot, qe me tregon se ku gjendem, se ne cdrejtim po ngas makinen,  qe mund ta lidhi me kompjuterin wireless-ly per te download informacion, per te browse the internet, apo per te shkruar dicka e email it to a friend. E te gjitha keto shkojne ne kanal po u krashen. lol. Me pelqen cdo gje qe technologjia ka bere te mundur per mua, ama akoma nuk e di se cfare konsekuence do kete per mua ne te ardhem.

----------


## leci

Teknologjia ka bashkuar te gjithe boten ne nje vend te vetem.
Si konseguence lidh njerezit nga çdo ane e globit.Vetem 10 vjet me pare ishin gjera qe enderronim.Eshte lehtesuar shume menyra e komunikimit.Per mua jane nderrime positive sepse jam dhe shume kurioz.Gjeja e vetme qe urrej eshte telefoni çelular.per punen qe bej duhet te jem perhere,dhe me ka hequr "lirine".Nejse..Por ama ishte shume e bukur dhe romantike te shkruaje nje leter dashurie,miqesie etj,. Me e-mail me duket pak si e ftohte.Si perfundim mund te them qe me pelqejne teknollogjite e reja.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

teknologjia e re ... te mirat e saj ... ka shume .. shpejtesi , saktesi , stil modern , etj .. teknologjia sot ka arritur deri ne ate pike .. qe arrin cdo gje .. internet , cell , new car , blerje online , credit card .. buy today .. pay later .. lol . .e shume gjera te reja .. qe po shikojm dhe degjojme perdite ..

te keqiat .... me te stresuar .. dhe nuk mund te arrish te kontrollosh me veten si dikur ... 


Pink

----------


## Davius

Ndoshta një zhvillim i tillë është, pikërisht, rrjedhim i pritur i mbizotrimit të forcave ekonomike të botës brenda dekadave të fundit. Ai është pasqyrim i kërkesës për prodhimtari, për energji dhe për rezerva më të mëdha burimore. Megjithatë, nuk është i çuditshëm vetëm grumbullimi i shpejtë që është duke marrë ky zhvillim, por edhe ndikimi i thellë, që ai ka mbi jetën tonë të përditshme.  *Nuk ka rëndësi se sa makina dhe sa kompjuter janë shpikur, faktori njerëzor do të jetë gjithmonë një forcë vendimtare.*

----------

sirena_adria (01-10-2021)

----------


## ajzberg

Teknologjia ,e ka ndimuar njeriun ta beje jeten me te lehte,por e ka lene mbrapa ne mendim.Psh ne dikur dinim permenc tabelen e shumezimit dhe nje pjese e shokeve edhe ate te logaritmeve ,tani nxenesit kane tabelat elektronike .Dikur recitonim poezi dhe lexonim libra ,tani ngulen para ekranit me vidio geim e me telenovela.

----------


## RaPSouL

Me lehteson shume teper jeten , mirepo po sisha une vet , te gjitha makinat e botes sdo ndihmonin , pra shkojm nga te shkojme perseri njeriu eshte qenia apo objekti me i persosur  :shkelje syri:

----------

sirena_adria (01-10-2021)

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ca dreqin do benim pa kompjuter?

----------


## Artson

*E ka ndryshuar deri ne ate mase saqe po te mos kete energji elektrike me duket sikur po jap shpirt.*

----------


## land

smartphone,lap top(e bleva dhe nje te ri se ai i vjetri 2vjeçar spunonte mire me visten)navigator satelitar ne makine,na u be jeta dreq,vetem pune kompjuter makine,ndonje dite do ti shkateroj te gjitha,te parin celularin qe te mos me çajne derasa ata te punes(ca Italiane qe flasin me shpejtesi 5fjale ne sekonde).Ishim rehat kur nuk i kishim te gjitha keto

----------


## sirena_adria

Dita duket "bosh" pa teknologji ....... por ama një ditë pa teknologji është festë e vërtetë  !    :buzeqeshje:

----------

*Neteorm* (01-10-2021)

----------


## Prizrenasi_40

Teknologjia edhe e miré por edhe e keqe konkretisht smartphone-at apo android-at respektivisht Rrjetet Sociale sepse jemi béré té varur ndaj tyre, po na marrin shumé kohé dhe i kemi léné anash fare librat. Zoti na udhézofté!

----------

